# Talibans favorite sport



## PixieStix (Jul 19, 2009)

*Americans love their football and baseball. Europeans, their soccer. Japanese, their sumo wrestling. Canadians, their hockey. But what brings out the crowds in the Muslim world on a bright sunny day? BEHEADINGS. *

*(NOW WITH NEW AUDIO. LISTEN TO THEM CHEER!)**How can you blame just a few extremists from the Taliban and al-Qaeda for this kind of barbarism when you see crowds as large as this one gathering for the sole purpose of watching people cut off other peoples heads in the public square? No, this is NOT Radical Islam, this is Islam. Period. Whats the moral equivalency with the West here, Mr. Obama?*

*I just witness a partial video, in which I was unable to finish, it was gruesome and disgusting display *

*The Afghan people got 5 beheadings for the price of one. A good day for the Taliban *

*There were thousands of Afghans witnessing and cheering *

*Islam in it purest form on display, damn them to hell. These afghans were beheaded in the name of Allah, who committed a sin that commanded their heads*


----------



## Mr.Fitnah (Jul 19, 2009)

Plz tell me about Osama bin ladin and Taliban

> Assalam - o - Alaikum,
> > I pray to Allah to continue your service for as long as possible. I have > some questions regarding Islamic Politics and Taliban. In light of all the > events that we have witnessed, do u suggest that Taliban were correct in the > manner they tried to enfore shariah? I mean, surely Islam doesnt allow to be > strict in enforcing shariah in other ppl's lives, like making men keep 
> beards, and confining women to their homes.... There is a lot of
 > misconception about Usama bin Ladin as well in the media? I study in New
 > Zealand and at times it becomes imperative to talk on him. What are your
 > comments regarding him? Also what should be the model system we should be 
following... And were monarchies like the Abassyed and Fatimides and others
 > like Moghuls in modern times true Islamic Reigns? Plz reply soon... > 
Allah-Haafiz. >
 Fuad

Taliban was a valid Shar'ee government. The methods adopted by the Taliban 
were in accordance to the Shari'ah. In the Shari'ah. The Imaam (Islamic 
ruler) has the right and duty to enforce the external laws of the Shari'ah. 
This had been the practice of the four rightly guided Khulafaa Raashideen. 

Usama ibn Laadin is an upright Muslim and a devoted Mujaahid of Islam. The 
allegations made against him were malicious, and designed to justify the 
west's war against Islam. He, himself, has vehemently denied these 
allegations. In Islam, the ideal system of appointment of the Ameer is that 
of Shura (consultation) with the Ulama. The Ulama or the senior and 
responsible members of the society should appoint the Ameer, who will then 
appoint his government. This is the most preferred method. However, should a 
proper Islamic government be established by other methods, e.g. monarchy, 
then as long as they rule in accordance with the Shari'ah, they will be a 
valid Islamic government. 

and Allah Ta'ala Knows Best 

Moulana Imraan Vawda 
FATWA DEPT. 

CHECKED AND APPROVED: Mufti Muhammad Kadwa


----------



## PixieStix (Jul 19, 2009)

They are just being "good" Muslims. Allahuakbar


----------



## HUGGY (Jul 19, 2009)

PixieStix said:


> They are just being "good" Muslims. Allahuakbar



Thier wrongs don't make you right.

If given half a chance you would do the same to them.

You both pray to the same kind of god.


----------



## PixieStix (Jul 19, 2009)

HUGGY said:


> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> > They are just being "good" Muslims. Allahuakbar
> ...


 
I would behead people? ok, you have got to be the biggest fool, and tool that I have come across on this forum thus far


----------



## Fatality (Jul 19, 2009)

HUGGY said:


> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> > They are just being "good" Muslims. Allahuakbar
> ...



so says the armchair theologian. lol...dumb as dirt.


----------



## WillowTree (Jul 19, 2009)

PixieStix said:


> *Americans love their football and baseball. Europeans, their soccer. Japanese, their sumo wrestling. Canadians, their hockey. But what brings out the crowds in the Muslim world on a bright sunny day? BEHEADINGS. *
> 
> *(NOW WITH NEW AUDIO. LISTEN TO THEM CHEER!)**How can you blame just a few extremists from the Taliban and al-Qaeda for this kind of barbarism when you see crowds as large as this one gathering for the sole purpose of watching people cut off other peoples heads in the public square? No, this is NOT Radical Islam, this is Islam. Period. Whats the moral equivalency with the West here, Mr. Obama?*
> 
> ...






You remember a thing called the French Revolution or the Spanish Inquisition?


----------



## xsited1 (Jul 19, 2009)

Video of Stoning to Death - Islam in action


----------



## PixieStix (Jul 19, 2009)

HUGGY said:


> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> > They are just being "good" Muslims. Allahuakbar
> ...


 

Do you know why they behead from the front to the back? No I did not think so. 

It is called making one suffer longer for the purpose of affect on the public AKA as barbarism. Death may not occur until the spinal cord is severed from the brain.


It has often been reported that the eyes and mouths of the decapitated have shown signs of movement. It has been calculated that the human brain has enough oxygen stored for metabolism to persist for about 7 seconds after the head is cut off. 

These peaceful followers of mo, behead by sawing from front to back. It is the way of islamic law


----------



## PixieStix (Jul 19, 2009)

WillowTree said:


> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> > *Americans love their football and baseball. Europeans, their soccer. Japanese, their sumo wrestling. Canadians, their hockey. But what brings out the crowds in the Muslim world on a bright sunny day? BEHEADINGS. *
> ...


 
And that has what to do with my OP?


----------



## PixieStix (Jul 19, 2009)

xsited1 said:


> Video of Stoning to Death - Islam in action


 
I have seen so many of those videos, burying women in the sand up to their shoulders and throwing stones a certain size, is crucial in the act of stoning. It takes a long time


----------



## WillowTree (Jul 19, 2009)

PixieStix said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > PixieStix said:
> ...






Just to point out that this is not the first time in the history of human kind that large mobs of people have stood and cheered at the deaths of fellow humans,, it's why I much prefer the company of cats and dogs.


----------



## PixieStix (Jul 19, 2009)

WillowTree said:


> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...


 
Do I need to remind you that this is the year 2009?


----------



## WillowTree (Jul 19, 2009)

PixieStix said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > PixieStix said:
> ...




It's not I who needs reminding. Try reminding the 12th century tribes of the Taliban..


----------



## publicprotector (Jul 19, 2009)

Yes and America executes its citizens and more Americans are murdered each year by their fellow Americans than any other cause be it war or terrorism so whats your point. Americans=Barbaric Taliban=barbaric = both the same.

Oh and nots let forget Gitmo and the torture and the rendition flights etc. Yes indeed the US is a model of civility overflowing with the milk of human kindness towards his fellow man.

One cannot be righteous when one lowers ones self into the cesspit.


----------



## WillowTree (Jul 19, 2009)

publicprotector said:


> Yes and America executes its citizens and more Americans are murdered each year by their fellow Americans than any other cause be it war or terrorism so whats your point. Americans=Barbaric Taliban=barbaric = both the same.
> 
> Oh and nots let forget Gitmo and the torture and the rendition flights etc. Yes indeed the US is a model of civility overflowing with the milk of human kindness towards his fellow man.
> 
> One cannot be righteous when one lowers ones self into the cesspit.



*Bullshit pure unadulterated bullshit. move to the ME whydonchya? Dareya! *


----------



## PixieStix (Jul 19, 2009)

WillowTree said:


> publicprotector said:
> 
> 
> > Yes and America executes its citizens and more Americans are murdered each year by their fellow Americans than any other cause be it war or terrorism so whats your point. Americans=Barbaric Taliban=barbaric = both the same.
> ...


 
As pure as it gets


----------



## HUGGY (Jul 19, 2009)

PixieStix said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > PixieStix said:
> ...



After all that and *I'm* the "dumbass".  You gave me a pos rep moron.  Better send a pm to a mod and get it fixed.  I will co-sign for you seeing as how you have the mental ability of an 8 year old.


----------



## PixieStix (Jul 19, 2009)

HUGGY said:


> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> > HUGGY said:
> ...


 

I knew what I did. I do not give neg reps to dumbasses, they cannot help it, But seriously, it was meant to be a neg rep..just an FYI.


----------



## HUGGY (Jul 19, 2009)

PixieStix said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > PixieStix said:
> ...



Well...that clears everything up nice and tidy-like don't it?...


----------



## publicprotector (Jul 19, 2009)

Are you two sharing the same brain cell today, you make seek to try and paint one worse than the other but both are barbaric. But one can understand your response, as barbarians you cannot see the wood for the trees.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah (Jul 19, 2009)

Threads like this make it easy to figure out who get to go on the ignore list.


----------



## PixieStix (Jul 19, 2009)

Mr.Fitnah said:


> Threads like this make it easy to figure out who get to go on the ignore list.


 
That is exactly what I was thinking earlier. Saves time weeding out the dumb stuff


----------



## Mr.Fitnah (Jul 19, 2009)

WillowTree said:


> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...


Your're the one making the moral equivalence argument .


----------



## WillowTree (Jul 19, 2009)

Mr.Fitnah said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > PixieStix said:
> ...



you think we are worse than they? move then, to greener grasses,, see if I give a shit! dare ya!


----------



## Epsilon Delta (Jul 19, 2009)

I thought the beheadings were always before or after the soccer games.


----------



## PixieStix (Jul 19, 2009)

WillowTree said:


> Mr.Fitnah said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...


 
He did not even come close to saying, "we are worse than they". Good grief take another read

I will let him handle this, but good grief

You are the one who brought moral equivelence into the thread , by reminding us of the spanish inquisition. That is irrelevent to the here and now


----------



## WillowTree (Jul 19, 2009)

PixieStix said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > Mr.Fitnah said:
> ...






so how does your ass read "you are the one making the moral equivalent argument." pray tell.


----------



## PixieStix (Jul 19, 2009)

WillowTree said:


> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...


 
He was referring to this post
http://www.usmessageboard.com/afghanistan/82294-talibans-favorite-sport.html#post1352436


----------



## WillowTree (Jul 19, 2009)

PixieStix said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > PixieStix said:
> ...



He was?  Then perhaps your ass can explain for his ass what the difference is in the behavior of the French, Spanish, and Taliban.. show me some "moral equivancy" whydonchya!


----------



## HUGGY (Jul 19, 2009)

Mr.Fitnah said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > PixieStix said:
> ...



I think the proper term would be "immoral equivelancy".

Would burning people at the stake compare in brutality to beheading?

Weren't you guys real keen on torturing witches?

When you believe in immoral nonsense how is it possible to put any sick idea past you?


----------



## Mr.Fitnah (Jul 19, 2009)

WillowTree said:


> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> > *Americans love their football and baseball. Europeans, their soccer. Japanese, their sumo wrestling. Canadians, their hockey. But what brings out the crowds in the Muslim world on a bright sunny day? BEHEADINGS. *
> ...



Although such exaggerations have made &#8220;facts&#8221; from fiction, there is some truth about abuses that Catholics must admit. Unrepentant men found guilty of heresy were handed over to the State for punishment, even though Church authorities did not always agree with the State&#8217;s punishments. We must realize that in handing over the condemned heretic to the secular power, the Church knowingly was handing over the condemned for punishments ranging from imprisonment to burning at the stake. Furthermore, even with all the procedural precautions, there were inquisitors who did not follow the laws of the Church and all too readily handed over a significant number of &#8220;heretics&#8221; to be burned alive. However, anti-Catholic pamphleteers and historians have grossly exaggerated the numbers, asserting that millions died at the stake. Though the actual numbers are far less (3,000-5,000), these fiery deaths were quite real and regrettable.

snip

Despite these facts, Pope John Paul II warns us:

Yet the consideration of mitigating factors does not exonerate the Church from the obligation to express profound regret for the weaknesses of so many of her sons and daughters who sullied her face, preventing her from fully mirroring the image of her crucified Lord, the supreme witness of patient love and of humble meekness. From these painful moments of the past a lesson can be drawn for the future, leading all Christians to adhere fully to the sublime principle stated by the Council: &#8220;The truth cannot impose itself except by virtue of its own truth, as it wins over the mind with both gentleness and power.&#8221;2

Status: Inquisition in the Catholic Church

Far different  from breaking Gods laws with mayhem and following  allah and committing it.


----------



## WillowTree (Jul 19, 2009)

Mr.Fitnah said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > PixieStix said:
> ...



 hee lar  e us


----------



## Mr.Fitnah (Jul 19, 2009)

WillowTree said:


> hee lar  e us


So it is your contention following allahs orders to kill is the same  as  breaking  the law of God to not kill, OK.


----------



## WillowTree (Jul 19, 2009)

Mr.Fitnah said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > hee lar  e us
> ...



moron


----------



## Mr.Fitnah (Jul 19, 2009)

Typo fixed


----------



## geauxtohell (Jul 24, 2009)

I thought the "polish ambush" was the Taliban's favorite sport.......

At any rate, this young soldier that is in Taliban hands is in trouble because the Haqqani's have him.  They wouldn't have taken him without having an endstate in mind, and that endstate will be to stage an event that will have the maximum propaganda effect.

I don't think there is anything unique about beheadings (or religiously ordained), I just think it's a particularly ghastly tactic employed drive home a point in a mass media world.


----------

